# Installing via proxy



## michandr (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there a way to use atuh basic when authenticating to a http proxy?


----------



## VoViK (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=fetch&sektion=3


```
HTTP_PROXY=http://<user>:<pwd>@proxy.example.com:8080
```


----------



## michandr (Apr 18, 2010)

*school proxy fails*

no that didn't work for me, however it is at my school and god knows what they have managed to screw up on their end


----------

